# Treatment for Staph Infection



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

We have had a very wet spring/early summer here and of my herd of 18 does, one appears to have developed a staph infection on her udder. She has scaly patches down the medial area of her udder and what appears to be what looks like pimply bumps on her teats.

How does one treat something like this?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

We had one with a staff infection in the spring and chlorhexedrine (sp?)has worked well for me in the past. Also may sure you have a normal temp - sometimes antibiotics are needed as well. Just suggesting what helped in my case.


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you for your information. Anyone else dealt with this issue and have any advice?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I have treated Staph several times without injectable antibiotics which are usually recommended.

Here was my method:

Days 1-3: rinse entire area with betadine, apply Hibiclens (Chlorhexidine) to entire area for less than a minute and then rinse off with water per instructions, pat dry and apply zinc oxide cream. 

Repeat this process once more 5 or so days later.

Also remove any damp bedding from typical resting areas and make sure everything is super dry!

Hibiclens can be purchased at human pharmacy/CVS/Wal-Mart/Target etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

Most cases, you do not need antibiotics, but as mentioned, sometimes for tougher cases, antibiotics may be used, so if it doesn't respond to topical treatment, go to antibiotics as well, if no response is happening.


----------

